# Crescent, Sunset Limited, Coast Starlight



## mflsjhs (Jun 7, 2011)

Leaving monday on a two week trip,

PHL- NOL 19- Crescent Viewliner Bedroom B

NOL- LAX 1 - Sunset Limited Superliner bedroom E

Coast Starlight- LAX- SAC- roomette 2

CS- SAC-LAX roomette 2

SL- LAX-NOL bedroom E

Crescent- NOL PHL bedroom b

will make full report upon return


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 17, 2011)

Made it out to Simi Valley on the Surfliner Business Class this morning. What a great trip. got on the Crescent in PHL (P42 161,183 /AEM-7 929, Eagle View Sleeping Car 62008 Bedroom B) everything was great . Claude Mitchell our SCA was the best i have ever seen on the amtrak system. the service couldn't have been better. food was also outstanding. Arrived in NOL about 25 mins late. Got on the Sunset Limited (P42 130, 153, Superliner Sleeping Car "Montana" 32094) Greg our SCA was good as well Bedroom E on the sunset was much nice than the Viewliner b.c the a/c was nice and cold, and there was more room. not to mention the sleeping car was much nicer. Eagle view is ready for a remodel. The trip across was great . we left tucson over an hour late but arrived in LAX at 8:30 perfectly on time. so much better than flying. This morning we got on #763 the pacific Surfliner in business class for the short hop up to simi valley. Sunday we get on the Coast Starlight (Roomette 2) up to Sacramento


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 17, 2011)

mflsjhs said:


> Made it out to Simi Valley on the Surfliner Business Class this morning. What a great trip. got on the Crescent in PHL (P42 161,183 /AEM-7 929, Eagle View Sleeping Car 62008 Bedroom B) everything was great . Claude Mitchell our SCA was the best i have ever seen on the amtrak system. the service couldn't have been better. food was also outstanding. Arrived in NOL about 25 mins late. Got on the Sunset Limited (P42 130, 153, Superliner Sleeping Car "Montana" 32094) Greg our SCA was good as well Bedroom E on the sunset was much nice than the Viewliner b.c the a/c was nice and cold, and there was more room. not to mention the sleeping car was much nicer. Eagle view is ready for a remodel. The trip across was great . we left tucson over an hour late but arrived in LAX at 8:30 perfectly on time. so much better than flying. This morning we got on #763 the pacific Surfliner in business class for the short hop up to simi valley. Sunday we get on the Coast Starlight (Roomette 2) up to Sacramento


Sounds like a Great Trip, Smooth Rolling So Far! Look forward to the rest of Your Reports! You'll Love the PPC and the Starlite!


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 20, 2011)

On the starlight. Car 1430 roomette 5 P42 116 F59 #469. Sleeping car is ungodly hot. Outside temp only about 70 Ride is very rough and uncomfortable. Dinner was horrible. Service is not that great. Now sitting in oakland yard and not being told y. This train is supposed to be so nice, it is a let down. Internet also not working. Not impressed.. That being said the trip is still great. The sunset limited which is treated like the red headed step child of the LD system was outstanding the entire ride. Cant wait to head back on it wednesday.


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 21, 2011)

More Coast Starlight bashing lol- got on today in Sacramento- room was not ready. had to carry bags around to breakfast and wait to be seated, took 1hr 25mins to get food. room was just finished when we returned from breakfast. service has been invisible since we got on the train. power today is P-42 #193 and P-32 BWH #510 sleeping car #32068


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2011)

Im Surprised that the CS has had such Poor Service! Did you eat in the PPC or the Diner, I have never had a Bad Meal in the PPC, can't say that about the Diner! And I agree about the Sunset Ltd., the Scenery might not be that Great but the Service and the Food is usually Very Good and it sure goes to Fun Cities! (New Orleans and Chicago as the TE)Sounds like you had one of those MIA/Invisible SCAs that Occasionaly Show Up!. The Bedroom was Probably Occupied to SAC, a Good SCA would have explained that to you and maybe had you wait in an empty Room or even the PPC or Diner till they could make up the Room! Please Call Customer Relations with your Info when you get Home, that's How we all can help Improve service by Lighting a Fire under the Rear of Lazy OBS! :help: Hope the Rest of the Trip is a Ball!


----------

